# plumbing tool pics



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Jusr some old tools I had in the garage and found them today.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Good Stuff !!!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wut is that stuff for, Smelting?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Is that what snakes look like after you torture them with flames, irons, ladles, and clamps??

Nice tools!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wut is that stuff for, Smelting?


The running ropes are for pouring horizontal joints on hub and spigot cast iron, but those are in severe need of oil, the larger ladle is also for pouring joints, the smaller one is almost small enough to use as a wiping ladle, but I prefer a 2 inch for wiping joints.The irons are water main caulking irons, heavier than the irons used for cast iron drainage because you pack twisted jute instead of oakum when installing bell and spigot water main with lead joints, and jute takes a three pound drilling hammer to pack. The white gas torches are used for heating single ladle fulls of lead, and heating soldering irons for doing sheet lead work.


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

:no:what do you mean old tools? except for the 4 torches, I still use them:yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROSELLE PLUMBER said:


> :no:what do you mean old tools? except for the 4 torches, I still use them:yes:


 I mean that they are old.:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey TM wanna sell one of them joint runners?
It looks like both are in better shape than mine.:laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

those torches are still good as paperweights on my desk..got two of em myself passed down from pops.


----------

